# What is the recommended oil for the 2.7t?



## mknapp02 (Jul 1, 2009)

What is the recommended oil for the 2.7t?
Conflicting info on weight is 0/40W, 5/40W, or 5/30W
and should this meet VW502 or VW505 standard?


----------



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: What is the recommended oil for the 2.7t? (mknapp02)*

Use mobile 1 full synthetic 0w40!!!!


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: What is the recommended oil for the 2.7t? (mknapp02)*

should be the 505.00 standard (505.01 is for the diesels)
I used to use Elf, but the supplier changed and now use Total 5w40


----------

